
How Bernie Sanders's Supporters Would Punish Wall Street Bankers - saeranv
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-02-09/how-bernie-sanders-s-supporters-would-punish-wall-street-bankers
======
saeranv
Two questions about the different positions put out by Sanders and Hillary -
throwing it out here in case anyone has answers.

\- Given the current political context (Congress controlled by GOP for
foreseeable future) how likely is it that Sanders can implement his key
policies? How likely is it Sanders' supporters are sacrificing real,
incremental progress in favour of idealism?

\- Hillary is targeting the shadow banking sector, Sanders' doesn't seem to
have anything on this topic, how important is this omission in terms of better
regulation of the banking sector?

~~~
dalke
Regarding the first point, how likely is it that Clinton can implement her key
policies?

Because if they are equally likely, then which is the more real, incremental
progress?

I find this topic of "idealism" rather curious, because it carries with it the
idea of impractical. It feels like it's used as a slur against Sanders, so
without looking at either candidate's platform, which of the following are
"idealism" and which are "real, incremental progress"?

    
    
      1) targeting the shadow banking sector
      2) cut the red tape holding small businesses back
      3) invest $1 trillion over five years to modernize our infrastructure
      4) 12 weeks of paid family and medical leave
      5) Expand support for young and beginning farmers
      6) Secure affordable treatment for people living with HIV and AIDS
      7) Restore Glass-Steagall
      8) Keep guns out of the hands of terrorists, domestic abusers, other
            violent criminals, and the severely mentally ill
      9) Cap credit card interest rates at 15%.
      10) Ensure that every 4-year-old in America has access to high-quality
            preschool in the next 10 years
      11) Stop the Federal government from making a profit on student loans
      12) Ensure no student has to borrow to pay for tuition, books, or fees to
            attend a four-year public college in their state
      13) End the era of mass incarceration, reform mandatory
            minimum sentences, and end private prisons
      14) Impose a tax on high-frequency trading
      15) Increase the minimum wage to $15 an hour by 2020.
    

If you consider some of Clinton's proposals idealistic, does that mean she is
sacrificing the chance for real, incremental progress?

Unless you think that none of Clinton's proposals are idealistic, what's an
appropriate balance between proposals with a chance of 'real, incremental
progress' vs. those which are idealistic?

Otherwise it seems like "idealism" is a code phrase for something else.

------
dalke
Or alternate title, "Sanders Supporters Want Accountable Wall Street Bankers".

